# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [FAIL] Alot of ''you fail'' pictures

## Szharz

im unaware of how many pictures i am able to post in one thread, so ill post like 10 a times,
oh and please feel free to add your own ;D

And just to let you know
I DID NOT MAKE THESE PICTURES, I GATHERED THEM FROM AROUND THE INTERNET, I DONOT TAKE CREDITS FOR MAKING THEM

lets go

[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LauqaC8I/AAAAAAAAK80/_0q88InUIrs/s400/you_fail_015.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LpuqaDFI/AAAAAAAAK98/R3vZudsPNAA/s400/you_fail_014.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-MDOqaDLI/AAAAAAAAK-s/1npkBe4Ru4U/s400/you_fail_001.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp0.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-MDeqaDMI/AAAAAAAAK-0/kTl30gE6JAc/s400/you_fail_002.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp0.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-MDeqaDNI/AAAAAAAAK-8/6xl488aZCms/s400/you_fail_003.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-MDuqaDOI/AAAAAAAAK_E/87e4eE2t-ds/s400/you_fail_004.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-L4OqaDGI/AAAAAAAAK-E/hVFDetWCnoI/s400/you_fail_005.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-L4OqaDHI/AAAAAAAAK-M/apJ3ZzKlYhA/s400/you_fail_006.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp0.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-L4eqaDII/AAAAAAAAK-U/G7meLqpSn7o/s400/you_fail_007.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp0.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-L4eqaDJI/AAAAAAAAK-c/wMLyZkw4ITo/s400/you_fail_008.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-L4uqaDKI/AAAAAAAAK-k/aAwcBTopILs/s400/you_fail_009.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LpOqaDBI/AAAAAAAAK9c/TGbCx8xAhQQ/s400/you_fail_010.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp0.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LpeqaDCI/AAAAAAAAK9k/ZtRPgezsozo/s400/you_fail_011.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp0.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LpeqaDDI/AAAAAAAAK9s/Sp1eB3OEPuM/s400/you_fail_012.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp2.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-La-qaC-I/AAAAAAAAK9E/2lxfPxVqkIY/s400/you_fail_017.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp2.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-La-qaC_I/AAAAAAAAK9M/kWWR3mODZCo/s400/you_fail_018.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LbOqaDAI/AAAAAAAAK9U/CNmtfxbSIEU/s400/you_fail_019.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp2.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LM-qaC3I/AAAAAAAAK8M/_wU-mqCuFB4/s400/you_fail_020.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LNOqaC4I/AAAAAAAAK8U/WSS9UcQmZro/s400/you_fail_021.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LNuqaC5I/AAAAAAAAK8c/I5GY0zR5hKs/s400/you_fail_022.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LNuqaC6I/AAAAAAAAK8k/juNP5rv8efU/s400/you_fail_023.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-LNuqaC7I/AAAAAAAAK8s/kN6dkbJ40qc/s400/you_fail_024.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Szharz

[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-DGuqaCyI/AAAAAAAAK7k/KIqYQaB1peY/s400/you_fail_025.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp2.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-DG-qaCzI/AAAAAAAAK7s/lRY7At4pb2o/s400/you_fail_026.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp2.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-DG-qaC0I/AAAAAAAAK70/UbmLdkZkhIw/s400/you_fail_027.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-DHOqaC1I/AAAAAAAAK78/w1xeSbMR8po/s400/you_fail_028.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-DHOqaC2I/AAAAAAAAK8E/_x82u0vSArc/s400/you_fail_029.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-CuOqaCtI/AAAAAAAAK68/hsC0LX8Htw0/s400/you_fail_030.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-CuOqaCuI/AAAAAAAAK7E/XyDVWvlQQvw/s400/you_fail_031.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-ChuqaCoI/AAAAAAAAK6U/IqqXVkwLox4/s400/you_fail_035.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp2.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-Ch-qaCpI/AAAAAAAAK6c/0PG8yQDO2RM/s400/you_fail_036.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-CiOqaCrI/AAAAAAAAK6s/YgO7DEscSbA/s400/you_fail_038.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-CiOqaCsI/AAAAAAAAK60/qd8B4zHfiB0/s400/you_fail_039.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp3.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-CTOqaCjI/AAAAAAAAK5s/oedObZZoPCY/s400/you_fail_040.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp0.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-CTeqaCkI/AAAAAAAAK50/B2fBtBEycSs/s400/you_fail_041.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-CTuqaCmI/AAAAAAAAK6E/JfD_HsD9skQ/s400/you_fail_043.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## CarlosJ

lol what a collection, but in the interest of keeping the forum flame free i wont be using them sorry  :Big Grin:

----------


## Szharz

yea, im not interrested in that either, (tho i have been flaming)


Here goes more of them  :Smile:

----------


## Cimerii

Pics like this just seem to crack me up ^^ Can be used at appropriate times.

----------


## Matt

haha awsomenessss

----------


## Szharz

Thanks Matt ;D

----------


## Earelad

bouahahahahaah
[img]
http://www.forumammo.com/cpg/albums/...2828092225.jpg
[/img]

----------


## Roller

[IMG]http://bp1.************/_mmBw3uzPnJI/R3-MDuqaDOI/AAAAAAAAK_E/87e4eE2t-ds/s400/you_fail_004.jpg[/IMG]

made me ROFLOL!!! XD

----------


## LostDude

Just as I thought the first post couldn't get any better, there came the 2nd post. EPIC ROFLMAO!!!!!!

----------


## Volcano

Lmao! ****in Lmao! Haha!

----------


## Szharz

EDIT--- Added alot more, see if you can spot them (if you cant then you fail)

EDIT---- harry potter told me to put this in  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skalla

> EDIT--- Added alot more, see if you can spot them (if you cant then you fail)
> 
> EDIT---- harry potter told me to put this in


Hahahaa xD

----------


## Messages

HAHAHA awesome

----------


## Nolixz

Thanx for the laugh  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikeelyou

lol these are hilarious

----------


## Tyler Durden

Made me ROFLIRL

----------


## eviljoker

the rat getting his head mushed in was gross FFS thats not fail thats just gay

----------


## Szharz

np nolixz, my i love making people luagh.




> the rat getting his head mushed in was gross FFS thats not fail thats just gay



Yes it is fail, you fail if you get your head crashed.

----------


## LostDude

Found some:

----------


## Thimpey

Lol nice!! GIEF MORE  :Big Grin:

----------


## Szharz

thanks for adding  :Big Grin:

----------


## Errage



----------


## Piersd



----------


## Ferag

True story. This wins.

----------


## Bob_Magic

thought it was alot more appropriate than piersd's

YouFail.org - You fail life and everything






















\
























And the Guy in my Sig is Fail!

----------


## AntonJ3000

You fail, u used http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/...-fail-mike.jpg
2 times!

----------


## Utsjitimmie

Rofl really nice all XD

----------


## Phase228

lmfao
that is soooo epic

----------


## LostDude

> You fail, u used http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/...-fail-mike.jpg
> 2 times!


LOL true, he also reposted this:

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/...isbee-fail.jpg

But thanks for the epic laugh with this:

----------


## fasck

> EDIT--- Added alot more, see if you can spot them (if you cant then you fail)
> 
> EDIT---- harry potter told me to put this in


lmao hahahahahahaha xD

----------


## GoW Vet

Even added a few gifs, these are great man 

+rep ;O

----------


## Thimpey

Mooooore!  :Smile:  I'm laughing like hell!

----------


## Murlock.

Lmao, i spent atleast an hour on this thread laughing

----------


## Szharz

This is a lolthread.


Its very very very fun yea. but its not possible to get +repped in this section.

----------


## ~Jagris

I have more I'll be adding later doesn't say "Fail" though

----------

